# LOST Black Rough Stuff Paddle on Big Thompson



## moses horner (Jan 26, 2004)

Lost a black Rough Stuff paddle on the Big Thompson River Wednesday, June 4. Contact 970-481-1200 or *[email protected]*. Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Moses, 
Any word on the paddle? Andrew and I hit it last night and kept our eyes open but didn't see anything.


----------

